# Cannondale C1/C2 Brakes



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

How are these compared to SRAM and Shimano? Are they lighter and stop any better? Who makes them?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm guessing they're Tektros... probably there to meet a certain price point, not save weight or perform better...


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

The C1 are about 300g for the pair but they aren't as powerful as the DA 7800 or even the SRAM red.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

OEM brake pads should be replaced ASAP - they simply don't work as well as new replacements. IMHO, it's the pads, not the brakes.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

jlyle said:


> OEM brake pads should be replaced ASAP - they simply don't work as well as new replacements. IMHO, it's the pads, not the brakes.


I've replaced with DA pads as well as Koolstops - still not as good as DA or Red.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

The set I had quickly developed rust on the springs and bolts. A 2 month old, $4000 bike with rusty brakes-that just ain't right.


----------

